
Dockerized Fullstack Mailserver - bwblabs
https://github.com/tomav/docker-mailserver/
======
ktpsns
I wonder how this compares to dockerized mailcow
([https://github.com/mailcow/mailcow-
dockerized](https://github.com/mailcow/mailcow-dockerized)). Mailcow is quite
a beast, because it provides a neat frontend for users to configure their mail
accounts.

